# Introducing Myself



## StarryEyes (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello, I'm StarryEyes! I currently own two senior female mice named Flurry (albino) and Raisin (black), one young female named Sweetpea (Pink-eyed blue-diluted non-agouti), and one young male named Quince (black/white broken marked; my favorite little guy). I am planning to breed Quince and Sweetpea in a few weeks, and I am wondering what colors the babies may be. If anyone knows, please reply soon!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!

Quince is a piebald, which is a/a C/* s/s.
Sweetpea is a/a d/d p/p.

You will likely get majority black mice. If they carry recessives, you may get blue and/or piebald.

If you breed the offspring, then more of the recessive genes will appear.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

StarryEyes said:


> Hello, I'm StarryEyes! I currently own two senior female mice named Flurry (albino) and Raisin (black), one young female named Sweetpea (Pink-eyed blue-diluted non-agouti), and one young male named Quince (black/white broken marked; my favorite little guy). I am planning to breed Quince and Sweetpea in a few weeks, and I am wondering what colors the babies may be. If anyone knows, please reply soon!


Welcome, to the site!!!

Jeff M


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

